

The new iMac: updated models after 1.5 years - NiekvdMaas
http://www.apple.com/imac/?new

======
pedalpete
I was hoping to get a full side-on view, but couldn't find one. The best I
could find was on the spec page <http://www.apple.com/imac/specs/>

I would have been VERY impressed if they got the thinness they are showing in
the photos for the entire device. However it looks like it is just a bevel (is
that the correct term) to the edge.

It's a bit of a shame. I'd like to see them put some of the components into
the base in order to get a true flat thin computer.

~~~
AdamGibbins
It is indeed just the edge, The Verge show some better pictures here:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/23/3544372/apples-new-
imac-h...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/23/3544372/apples-new-imac-hands-
on#3886577)

~~~
pedalpete
Wow, that looks more bulbous than I was thinking. I find that a very awkward
and unattractive shape.

~~~
achughes
I saw it and thought the exact same thing. For all of the great design work
that Apple does it is a real shame. But it occured to me that the shape is
made so that the device just looks like a flat plane when viewed at an angle
(and what we are looking at is the breakdown of this illusion). To me that
they are trying to cheat by creating an illusion of extreme thinness instead
of designing something to be really thin.

Its ugly and from a design standpoint the dishonesty of form is a really big
turnoff.

~~~
WildUtah
In before:

This would never have happened if Steve Jobs were still with us.

\---

But yeah, I'll wait to see it but the videos made it look ugly. And they
dropped optical drives and (probably) easy RAM upgrades to make it work. Now
you'll need an external drive and also some big suction cups if you don't want
to pay Apple's crazy RAM prices.

~~~
astrodust
Suction cups were never required for third-party memory in the iMac. In fact,
adding memory was so easy I've seen a secretary do it by following the basic
instructions on Apple's site.

The new 27" is easily upgradeable, the 21" isn't.

